# \\ Dubai Info Questions \\



## xmindgamex (Sep 1, 2005)

Heyyyy mate's ..Whatup !? 

I'm travelling to dubai in next 5 days . I will be staying in KV(Knowledge village) dubai.. As this is my first time in dubai , so please answer to my questions ..
1. How far is KV located from the sharjah airport?
2. Renting a car would be easier or hirin a cab? I have international license though.
3. Any Cheap/expensive hotels in KV or near by? :eek2: 
4. Any bars,cafe ..Good restuarants I would want to go to?
5. Its been a longtime since i sipped a good wine ..REd label *lol* nah* name if any in dubai? :runaway: :cheers: 
6. Is KV a good hangout place ..fishin,iceskatin? *LOL*
7.Does hotel give access to internet facilities?
8.Inshort hows KV life?? Is it fun or messed up?

Peaceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## go mid east (Sep 19, 2005)

Seems like KV is kind of isolated

get out and into the city!

check out this thread on skyscraper, it'll give you a good place to start!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=210258


have fun and enjoy the red label! where are you coming from?

my advice: take a taxi, you can see the country and not be run over by a flying ferrari!

:cheers1: :cheers1:


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

xmindgamex said:


> How far is KV located from the sharjah airport?


I dont really no how far but it will take u no less than an 40 minutes from Sharjah Airpot to KV if u were lucky and used the high way.



> 2. Renting a car would be easier or hirin a cab? I have international license though


Personally I think renting a car is way better. It depends on how long ur going to stay though.



> 3. Any Cheap/expensive hotels in KV or near by? :eek2:


Expepensive yes, cheap I dont think so.

Greens maybe as apartments?


> 6. Is KV a good hangout place ..fishin,iceskatin? *LOL*


I dont know what r u talking about.

KV is supposed to host universities and collegs. Are u supposed to do fishing in that?



> 7.Does hotel give access to internet facilities?


it depends on the hotel.


----------



## xmindgamex (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm from q8 .. i will be in dubai for whole a month ..lol smussuw what i meant by hangout places is ..if there is any iceskating or excitin things to do in dubai itself?


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

it does have more things to do than kuwait for sure 

If u really need a car go for the rent. The prices can be as low as 48 dirhams for the day.

There is Ice Skining in leasure land in Al Nasir Club and Galleria in Hyat Regency Hotel.

You can enjoy ur time in malls and go to the cinemas.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

xmindgamex said:


> I'm from q8 .. i will be in dubai for whole a month ..lol smussuw what i meant by hangout places is ..if there is any iceskating or excitin things to do in dubai itself?


what are u really lookin to do? 

ice skatin? clubbing? beach? desert safaris? so many options!

KV is a bit of a trek from the city centre tho. bout 20-25 km


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

anyway it's close to marina and nearby beachfront hotels and also BAA or jum beach.


----------



## xmindgamex (Sep 1, 2005)

go mid east :::

Nice site you have posted ..it was fun seeing the pic's !

Thanks Luv2bebrown ... it sounds exciting , but are there any bars,club,cafe ..itself in KV or nearest by?? I dunt want to be renting cars everyday . Suggest me on bars,cafe that is located within KV or nearest by to kv?
Is there any car a rent near by?? If yes, then pls name ?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

For bars and clubs near KV you can either go to the Marina and the hotels there like the Buddha Bar at the Grosvenor or you can head in the opposite direction to the Madinat Jumeirah next to the Burj, lots of chill out places there.


----------



## xmindgamex (Sep 1, 2005)

How expensive does it sound to be, spending a night in hotel??? Do they have restrictions or is everyone welcomed???


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

usually everyone is welcomed. 

rates are different, depends on where you want to stay.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

juiced said:


> For bars and clubs near KV you can either go to the Marina and the hotels there like the Buddha Bar at the Grosvenor or you can head in the opposite direction to the Madinat Jumeirah next to the Burj, lots of chill out places there.


oh yeah the Buddha Bar opened after i left dxb this summer so i havent had a chance to check it out. but it should be good. also Kasbar is at the Royal Mirage, although apparently the owner/manager is looking to make it less club-like, and more simply high-class lounge. Also Thursday night at Trilogy in Madinat is pretty popular, u may have to wait in line. all these places are within like 5 mins of where ur stayin. also restaurants at the marina and madinat are plentiful. Japengo's at Madinat is amazing.. i havent tried any of the others. these places can get a little expensive but not ridiculously so. the royal mirage hotel offers good summer off peak rate of like 550dh a room ($150/night). considering this hotel is absolutely gorgeous and 5*, thats a heck of a deal. im not sure if those rates still apply in Oct.

if you're looking for cheap food/entertainment, there are LOTS of options, but more towards the city. KV is in New Dubai, which is more modern/glitzy/luxurious/expensive.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

hotels like the mirage are way more expensive in oct!


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

when does the peak season begin/end?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

oct-april at least for the travel agencies.
of course christmas/new year and DSF time has highest demand. 
prices 5 times higher than in august..


----------



## xmindgamex (Sep 1, 2005)

its kinda expensive the hotels you're talkin about :s 550dh a room per night ? *wow* . How about rent a car in KV ?? are there any rent a car itself in KV , if yes does any of you have the contact numbers ? In q8 it seems easier to rent a car , any car you wish to want . 1kd = 12dh

6kd unlimited milage = per day = lancer 03 04
6kd unlimited ,, = per day = toyota corolla 03
6kd ,, ,, = ,, = magna 02
thats how it goes on !


----------



## xmindgamex (Sep 1, 2005)

I heard a thing like ..if in dubai you're drinking well thats good enough but if you do the same in sharjah you certainly get fined ! how is that??


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

yeah definitely man. dont f*** with sharjah. 

sharjah police = beat first, ask questions later. Just kidding

its definitely a more family oriented place, i dont think u can even hold hands with a girl in public in shj.


----------



## BigDreamer (Jun 27, 2005)

luv2bebrown said:


> ... its definitely a more family oriented place, i dont think u can even hold hands with a girl in public in shj.


um... really ? it didnt seem that bad last time i was there. plenty of ppl were holding hands to say the least ...


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

haha well officially girls and guys arent supposed to be together in sharjah. i konw this coz a friend of mine had a gf in shj.

i dont mean to make it sound like taliban-land. i mean i love shj, the lagoon and corniche are amazing. but yeah definitely the whole drinking and being drunk in shj is somethin i would advise against.


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

dubaiflo said:


> of course i haven't.
> i don't want to make an fool of myself... :weirdo:


i reveal the secret, you dont have to make a fool of yourself when you are drunk


----------



## xmindgamex (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeaaa its 16 .. if you're above 16 you can't be accused for doing anything illegally . Thats the rule how it goes in whole of Europe i guess, since i have been there. But here in kuwait its even worse, sometime back i happen to hear that you need to be atleast 21 yrs old if you want to apply for your driving license although they havent yet made it legally acceptable . You can still get your license as and when you turn 18yr old . I got my license while i was still in school & that was like 3 yrs back .
I personally feel that in dubai they should ban drinking instead of keeping so much restrictions or if they feel its alright drinking then there should be no restrictions regarding drinking ! It's better one way !!
In kuwait drinking is strictly banned but you will still see bottles of red/black label been served at arab's home ! Forget about that , some of them even make wine's at home ! *lol*


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

they should ban it.

but who do they consult?


----------



## Badbakht (Oct 9, 2005)

Well you should be glad you're not Sheikh Mohammed or Sheikh Maktoum, because as rulers of a city where all this is available, they're in for some serious trouble in the life beyond. They'll be held to account, so will Bin Sulayyem who is the owner of AfricanEastern. He was so eager to win the bidding for alcohol distribution rights once it was up for grabs. I bet he'd be eager to have it erased from his book of deeds at one stage.. hopefully when it isn't too late.

For now, they can enjoy their hotels and stuff and getting praises from the public.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi B........


----------



## xmindgamex (Sep 1, 2005)

Haallaaa shaaalooooniikkkk..kaif halik??? Finally im in dubai right now in sharjah near American univ of sharjah . All of you guys staying in dubai please tell me if i can drive around with a kuwaiti license ?? im 21 yr old i have 3yrs old kuwaiti license . if any of u know of any good rental shops within sharjah please let me know the rates and the contact numbers . I tried goin to couple of rental they said the minimum charge for a day is 100dirham !!! anyways pls let me know ..shukran ma'salama *takecare*


----------



## CHRISDUBAI (Oct 22, 2005)

hi ,we need to come one month in dubai,but hotels are very expensive and we want to rent an apartment near the marina;do you know sthing?thanks from a french lover of dubai;we want to come to live in dubai very soon


----------

